# Site General > Off-topic Cafe > Creative Corner >  Just wanted to share a few more of my newer pieces

## Valvaren

*As the title says I just want to share with you all some updates of my clay creations. I hope you all enjoy!!*

*I decided to completely redo how I make my GTPs and ended up with this as one of my final prototypes. I made so many trying to get the style right that I burnt out on making them so I don't have any newer versions to post at this moment.*









*Also decided to try my hand at ball pythons again, the top snake was a Pastel bp I did for Acre last september (2012) and the bottom Pastel was made just last week, I'm really liking the improvement.*



*The success with Pastel made me try a few other morphs. ( In advance I know the Genetic Stripe is off color. I couldn't make a nice brown/yellow and my only other base option was a drab light tan color so I went for a darker rich mix)*





*This guy was my first attempt at a garter snake and I must say I freaking love him!!!!!*






*I also ended up taking a stab at some fantasy esq snakes and hope to have some random colors and also some birth stone themed snakes up soon but these are my first two attempts with the fantasy theme*






*And my first octopus just because he is cute*




*Hope you all enjoyed and thank you so very much for looking !!!!*

----------

_Anya_ (07-05-2013)

----------


## molonlabe123

Very nice, you have a lot of skill and creativity.

----------

Valvaren (07-04-2013)

----------


## Valvaren

Thank you molonlabe123!!!!  :Very Happy:  I still have a lot to learn and experiment with, I can't wait to see what i'm doing a year from now!

----------


## Daybreaker

I just love these ^.^

----------

Valvaren (07-04-2013)

----------


## Valvaren

Thank you Daybreaker  :Very Happy: !!!!

----------


## DooLittle

The Octopus is very cool.  Did you mold those with the color, or mold then paint?  Clay always looks so much easier than it really is.  Nice job.

----------

Valvaren (07-04-2013)

----------


## h00blah

That octopus is freakn adorable!! My favorite is the garter!

----------

Valvaren (07-04-2013)

----------


## Coleslaw007

Those are awesome! That octopi is freaking adorable! You're making me wanna get my clay out and make cool stuff.

Sent from microwave via Tapatalk ll

----------

Valvaren (07-04-2013)

----------


## Valvaren

DooLittle theres no molding, its all just by hand (rolling out the clay, shaping, adding pattern and scale texture) and I don't paint either everything you see is all just clay that has been glazed shiny. The fantasy ones and the octopus have shimmering due to a dusting of metallic powders. I find paint can look super messy and the clay itself is much brighter and easier to get into the shape you'd like and also easier to fix  :Very Happy:  You are so right about it harder then it looks, legs are my worst enemy! And thank you  :Very Happy: 

h00blah, I was really excited that the octopus came out as well as it did, i'll definitively be adding them to my line up! I love the garter too!!! I don't know if I want to keep him or off him for sale :S!!!

----------


## Valvaren

Coleslaw007 DOOOO ITTT! And thank you!  :Razz:  !

----------

_Coleslaw007_ (07-05-2013)

----------


## I-KandyReptiles

Nyaaaaaa!

<3 Rainbow snake

----------


## Anya

They're so cuuute!!

----------

Valvaren (07-05-2013)

----------


## Neal

Very nice. I bet it takes a lot of time and patience to do that as well as creativity. I surely couldn't do it.

----------

Valvaren (07-05-2013)

----------


## Valvaren

Thank you Anya and Bobbafett. 

Thank you Neal! it can be kinda of time consuming, the pastel BP and garter snake took almost 2 hours each. I'm not a patient person but I find this calming. Honestly anyone can do it it takes a little bit to get a feel for the clay but once you too it gets easier. I got a lot of people into it that didn't think they could do it. You learn something new every time you sit down with it.

----------


## Neal

> Thank you Anya and Bobbafett. 
> 
> Thank you Neal! it can be kinda of time consuming, the pastel BP and garter snake took almost 2 hours each. I'm not a patient person but I find this calming. Honestly anyone can do it it takes a little bit to get a feel for the clay but once you too it gets easier. I got a lot of people into it that didn't think they could do it. You learn something new every time you sit down with it.


Anybody but me, lol. I want to learn how to draw so bad, and I can't tell you the countless times that I've tried. I'm not talented like that, but if you put me on a football field with other people and that's where I'll shine.

----------


## Coleslaw007

> Coleslaw007 DOOOO ITTT! And thank you!  !


I should, I used to make all kinds of tiny sculptures, I was pretty good. And that's coming from a perfectionist lol. I just lost the urge and haven't touched it in years. Seeing your work is awesome, those are so cool.

Sent from microwave via Tapatalk ll

----------

